# Lower Hobble Creek WMA



## UC_Duckhunter (Oct 7, 2010)

I went and checked out this WMA the gates are locked but it looked like people are climbing over and in. Does anyone know if it can be hunted or if its even open?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

people have been doing it all year and last year i know that they didnt want anyone in there but they were not ticketing anyone that i know of but this year i have heard that they were hiding in the bushes watching people last week some one that i know got a ticket for shooting after hours but if they did it they deserved it


----------

